# paar Fragen zu JSF2/JEE6 Anwendung mit JBoss 7.1.1



## JanHH (28. Aug 2013)

Hallo,

komme gut voran mit meinem Projekt, aber einige Fragen an die community habe ich doch:

Vor allem ob es möglich ist, das war-File (im deployments-Ordner) zu entpacken, und dort zur Laufzeit der Anwendung neue jsf-Dateien, beziehungsweise ganz konkret, neue template-xhtml-Dateien hinzuzufügen, die man dann auch benutzen kann, ohne das gleich ein ganzes hotdeploy der Anwendung durchgeführt wird? Es können sich während der Laufzeit der Anwendung Dinge am Layout ändern, oder es werden neue Layouts für neue Kunden und Projekte benötigt, die ich dann einfach gerne als xhtml-Datei dort hinzufügen würde. Geht das?

Gibt es beim jboss 7.1.1 einen allgemeinen document root-Ordner, wo man auszuliefernde Bilder etc hinterlegen kann, oder muss alles, was ausgeliefert wird, Teil irgendeiner Webanwendung sein (und in ihrem war-File/Verzeichnis hinterlegt werden)? Wobei, wenn die erste Frage mit "ja" beantwortet werden kann, wird dieser Punkt eigentlich hinfällig.

Also, ich hätte gerne das war-File entpackt, und dynamisch Inhalte in dem Ordner, in dem die Web-Inhalte (xhtml-Dateien) liegen (samt Unterordnern) während der Laufzeit ausgetauscht, die dann "einfach so" verwendet werden können, ohne neues deploy der Anwendung.

Geht dat?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## AndiE (28. Aug 2013)

Ich habe noch eine Frage zum Verständnis. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sollen zur Laufzeit die xhtml-Dateien gewechselt werden. Wie oder wann werden die erstellt? 
Was bedeutet, dass sie vom Projekt abhängig sind?


----------



## JanHH (28. Aug 2013)

Naja, Kunde A hat z.B. einen Zugang zu dem System, bei den Seiten, die er dann sieht, soll sein Firmenlogo eingeblendet werden. Kunde B wiederum bekommt dieselben Seiten, aber ein anderes Firmenlogo bzw. generell anderes Layout zu sehen. Von daher muss die template-Datei dynamsich sein (was aber per EL sogar geht, zu meinem Erstaunen). Da aber nach und nach neue Kunden dazukommen, müssen die Layouts/Templates halt während der Laufzeit der Anwendung hinzugefügt werden. So in etwa, grob skizziert.


----------



## AndiE (28. Aug 2013)

Ich könne mir das so vorstellen. Es ist ein Shopsystem, dass eine Einkaufsstraße(Mall) darstellt. Für jeden Shop kann ich Seiten bereitstellen, die zwar ähnlich sind(Warenangebot, Bestellung, Warenkorb usw.) aber je nach Shop verschieden aussehen. Im Prinzip gibt es drei Nutzer, den Käufer, den Shopowner und den Mallowner. Der Mallowner legt nun u.a. fest, wie die Shops aussehen. 
So wie ich das jetzt sehen würde, würde ich dem Mallowner zur Gestaltung der Shops einige feststehende Optionen ( z.B: Warenansicht mit Bild: ja/nein) zur Auswahl stellen. Später kann man das zu einem Baukasten ausbauen. Dann kann der Mallowner diese in eine Datenbank schreiben, genau wie das Shop-Logo. Das System erzeugt dann je nach Datenbankeintrag daraus das Layout.  So macht "Typo3" das, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Ich meine aber auch, dass so ein System ziemlich aufwendig zu programmieren ist. 

Kann ich mir das System so vorstellen? Wäre das eine Option für dich?

Gruß

Andre'


----------



## JanHH (28. Aug 2013)

Danke für die Antwort, aber hilft nicht wirklich weiter. Es geht wirklich darum, zur Laufzeit individuell gestaltete template-xhtml-Dateien hinzuzufügen, mit vorgefertigten Modulen wird man da nix.

"Krückenlösung" wäre, den HTML-Code für die templates in String-Form in der Datenbank zu speichern und mit <hutputText value="..." escape="false" /> auszugeben, aber das wäre nur eine Notlösung.


----------



## JanHH (4. Sep 2013)

Aber wie ist denn das nun? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das hier keine erfahrenen User sind, die schonmal JEE6-Anwendungen mit JBoss 7.1.1 ausgeführt haben und mir meine beiden Kernfragen beantworten können. Wo seid ihr alle?


----------



## cosmic (4. Sep 2013)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie ist denn das nun? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das hier keine erfahrenen User sind, die schonmal JEE6-Anwendungen mit JBoss 7.1.1 ausgeführt haben und mir meine beiden Kernfragen beantworten können. Wo seid ihr alle?



alle sind weg - aufgrund der Richtlinien des neuen Besitzer duerfen wir nicht sagen wohin. Wenn man dies tut, so wird a) der Post geloescht und b) man als User gesperrt.:noe:


----------

